
Microsoft finally gives Teams what it needs to take on Slack: A free version - DyslexicAtheist
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/07/microsoft-finally-gives-teams-what-it-needs-to-take-on-slack-a-free-version/
======
mtgx
After what Microsoft has done to the $8 billion acquisition of Skype, why
should anyone expect any better from Teams?

Microsoft "fixed" Skype by removing the P2P functionality at the behest of the
NSA and centralized it on its servers, and the company one of the largest
"cloud services" provider, yet Skype keeps disconnecting and failing to
deliver messages all the time. And that's without even mentioning all the
torturing it has done to its UI over the years.

------
timwaagh
if that is the case then we can discontinue the relevant license. there are
fewer than 300 people in the company and we don't generally share 10GB plus
files over Teams. there are other ways to do that.

